# Azula vs Combustion Man



## enzymeii (Jul 12, 2010)

While on the subject of Avatar threads...

Fire Nation plaza, no comet buff.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 12, 2010)

If CM keeps a distance, he murders Azula.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

Combustion Man rapes the living fuck out of her. His attacks were so fast she wouldn't be able to dodge them. Instant exploding Azula.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 12, 2010)

It depends, whilst he'd own her long range, close range she would have the advantage, he couldn't really attack her without blowing himself up whilst she would be able to burn him. 

I'd say the match depends on whether or not she could close the distance and survive the initial onslaught.


----------



## enzymeii (Jul 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Combustion Man rapes the living fuck out of her. His attacks were so fast she wouldn't be able to dodge them. Instant exploding Azula.



Are his combustion attacks faster than her lightning?


----------



## Glued (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh please Katara blocked that lightning with water. Also she can't just spam it, first she has to do some forms.

While Katara is gathering lighting, combustion man "Imma firin mah lazorz."


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 13, 2010)

Also Lightning seems to undergo a whole hand movement and energy gather faze. Combustion man just thinks KABOOM and then you die.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh please, CM attacks (tho fast) weren't that fast! He was blocked and dodge good number of times in show. 

With that said it hard for me to choose. CM is powerful but has a big weakness and is very smart and good at what she does.

I guess I'll say CM if he can end it fast, but Azula if the drugs on for more then little bit.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 13, 2010)

I got into the same argument about combustion man's attacks being blocked at various points in the show by firebenders. Link removed

Hes not just looking at you and blowing you up,benders have at multiple times used their elements to counter his explosions. In fact Zuko blocked one of his attacks and he was practically 2 ft away from him(the force of it is what took him off a ledge).

As for whoever said lightning isn't that quick in Avatar and takes a while to prep. Gathering and shooting lightning has been calc'd at the whole process being 3 seconds.

Azula rapes
better firebender
better martial artist
superior speed


----------



## Glued (Jul 13, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I got into the same argument about combustion man's attacks being blocked at various points in the show by firebenders. Link removed
> 
> Hes not just looking at you and blowing you up,benders have at multiple times used their elements to counter his explosions. In fact Zuko blocked one of his attacks and he was practically 2 ft away from him(the force of it is what took him off a ledge).
> 
> ...



Is that why he tossed Zuko aside when he tried to punch him. Hell he didn't even look at Zuko while he did it.

[YOUTUBE]WBKJmnOpM4Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 13, 2010)

It takes time to fire lightning. It takes *FULL BODY MOVEMENTS!!!* While Azula is doing that, Combustion man fires his explosive blasts at Azula, and even if she somehow escapes, she is not going to have much room for a counterattack because she'll likely be off balance, leaving Combustion Man with enough time to get her in another explosion.

CM wins his 8/10


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 13, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> It takes time to fire lightning. It takes *FULL BODY MOVEMENTS!!!* While Azula is doing that, Combustion man fires his explosive blasts at Azula, and even if she somehow escapes, she is not going to have much room for a counterattack because she'll likely be off balance, leaving Combustion Man with enough time to get her in another explosion.
> 
> CM wins his 8/10



At bold, didn't take her that long or many movements on her lizard it was about as quick as some basic fire bend moves.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 13, 2010)

You mean during The Chase? She still didn't fire lightning without the movements. CM only needs to look and shoot.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 13, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> You mean during The Chase? She still didn't fire lightning without the movements. CM only needs to look and shoot.



And take a deep breath, push froward and exhale.

He almost always did that if I'm right.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBKJmnOpM4Q[/YOUTUBE]

First blasts in the canyon, no inhalation, he just shot at them.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 13, 2010)

lol at this being an argument
You are comparing Zuko to Azula now as a martial artist ..........shame

It also takes less time to fire lightning then it does for combustion man to fire succesive explosions.
Combustion man gets raped no question about it.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 13, 2010)

^You mean at the start of the vid? There was an inhaling.


----------



## The777Man (Jul 13, 2010)

CM murders her if he keeps his distance. His destructive capacity outmatched that of Aang, Toph, and Katara, people who are on the same level as Azula. Besides, it takes less time for him to charge his Combustion Attack than it does for Azula to charge Lightning.


----------



## WhiteTrickandBlackJoke (Jul 13, 2010)

I say it comes down to distance. At close range Azule normal bending of blue fire will probably take combustion man down cause it moves as fast as her body,also at the range CM would hurt himself also.

At long range thou it would be another story. He could use his explsions at more power and probably go head to head with her flames while keeping her back do his attack being a explsion so she  would have to keep her away. If she tires lighting CM would finish her in one powerful blast cause of the time it takes for her to form it.

Overall I have it to CM


----------



## RWB (Jul 13, 2010)

If the entire Gaang has trouble dealing with long range CM, what makes you think Azula will do so much better? His "Inhale and fire" is faster to launch than any other longrange move in the series, and literally blows the opponents attack away.

She might win if up close(though that's arguable, She does NOT want to get within grappling reach).


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Azula can propel herself with firebending and close the gap between them pretty quickly.

Azula takes this.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 13, 2010)

Azula needs to use her hands to jet propel herself. If she gets withing grappling range of CM, he's gonna break her neck. Even if she gets close she could still lose.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Azula needs to use her hands to jet propel herself. If she gets withing grappling range of CM, he's gonna break her neck. Even if she gets close she could still lose.



She just needs to get close enough to torch him.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jul 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Azula can propel herself with firebending and close the gap between them pretty quickly.
> 
> Azula takes this.



Wouldn't she just get sniped out of the air.


----------



## Glued (Jul 13, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> lol at this being an argument
> You are comparing Zuko to Azula now as a martial artist ..........shame
> 
> It also takes less time to fire lightning then it does for combustion man to fire succesive explosions.
> Combustion man gets raped no question about it.



Zuko drop kicked Combustion Man in the chest and went bouncing off.


Katara even hit Combustion Man with ice blades. Most were blocked by his leg and iron hand, but some of them hit him in the head and back and none of them even pierced his skin.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 13, 2010)

Watch the scene again Combustion man blocked all of them with has metal body parts or atleast thats what they tried to convey. 
Once again comparing Zuko and Azula as martial artists isn't going to get you anywhere.

Azula fought both Aang and Zuko at the same time and made both of them look like fools.
In regards to blocking his explosions its already possible
Aang even cradled one of combustion mans explosions before it went off(not sure if you could consider this bullet timing) and over the series hes been pretty even when compared to Azula who should have no trouble with this seeing as shes one of the top tier firebenders.

Imo combustion man lost all his Gar when he jobbed to Sokka of all people.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 13, 2010)

Azula stopped raping Zuko a long time ago.  They're last few battles, they were more or less even, neither had a huge, if any advantage over the other one.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Azula stopped raping Zuko a long time ago.  They're last few battles, they were more or less even, neither had a huge, if any advantage over the other one.



During the finale Zuko states that he still would lose to Azula normally and would need Katara's help to beat her.

He only fights her solo when he realizes that she is slipping and not at her best.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 13, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Azula stopped raping Zuko a long time ago.  They're last few battles, they were more or less even, neither had a huge, if any advantage over the other one.



LOL Katara and Zuko said outright that they would both need to fight her at the same time in the finale to beat her.
Zuko only went at it alone because she was crazula at the time. In this fight she is not mentally unhinged 
so yes she is that much better than Zuko and combustion man.


----------



## RWB (Jul 13, 2010)

Combustion man tanking Zuko like nothing is more impressive than it seems, as Zuko has way superhuman strength. As far as we know, Azula does not(at least not anywhere near the same degree).


Also, jet argument is inane, without comet, she's darn slow with them- even with help her jets are slower than Ty Lee is at top speed. And Azula moves faster than Ty Lee in regular combat(though she is not as agile).

She's a sitting duck the moment she tries them.


And people need to look at CM's episodes again. He can limit his power output(best shown when sunk so low he just ignited a paper with it). His attack can therefore be useful even as a short-range blast.

Azula is dead in H2H, she's not beating a dude that Zuko couldn't budge.

In long range, his attacks way outclass hers in speed and usefulness.

In mid range(relatively close), she may have a small advantage, but one step too much back means dead Princess. One step too much forward means dead princess.




SasuOna said:


> *LOL Katara and Zuko said outright that they would both need to fight her at the same time in the finale to beat her.*
> Zuko only went at it alone because she was crazula at the time. In this fight she is not mentally unhinged
> so yes she is that much better than Zuko and combustion man.



If we allow character statements, CM>Katara, Sokka, Toph and Aang at the same time. Sokka just got a lucky hit.



Azula is NOT that much better than Zuko. In their latest battle before the finale, they stalemated in everything except one thing- Azula can propel herself through the air. Zuko needed rescuing. She was only slightly unhinged there.

In the Boiling Rock, she wasn't beating Zuko, they were going blow for blow. Once Sokka helped Zuko out, she was cornered and losing.


Sane Azula>Zuko as a bender. But only by a rather small margin.


----------



## Glued (Jul 13, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Watch the scene again Combustion man blocked all of them with has metal body parts or atleast thats what they tried to convey.
> Once again comparing Zuko and Azula as martial artists isn't going to get you anywhere.
> 
> .



Yes, I did watch it again, and some of those ice shards hit him on the back. 

 If I remember correctly both Azula and Zuko punched eachother at the same time. What happened when Zuko tried to fire punch Combustion man? oh yeah, he completely ignored it.

Azula fought a tired and weary Aang before he even knew Earthbending or Waterbending.

Combustion Man fought Toph, Katara and Aang all at the same time.

By miracle, a tiny pebble saved the Gaang and by miracle again, Sokka's boomerang hit him right in the sweet spot.


----------



## RWB (Jul 13, 2010)

People need to realise CM is actually a top tier in ATLA. Not the #1, but up there with the best.





Ben Grimm said:


> Azula fought a tired and weary Aang before he even knew Earthbending or Waterbending.



Worth noting: Had Aang not been a borderline pacifist, he could have killed/incapacitated her in that fight when she left herself open- you know, when she almost fell of the ledge. Instead, he just sat on his air scooter and grinned.

In the drill, she legitimately beat him, though their battle was VERY close.




Ben Grimm said:


> Combustion Man fought Toph, Katara and Aang all at the same time.



And he was winning.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 13, 2010)

This is a joke right Zuko is superhuman now..........just stop and then your argument for him tanking a "superhuman drop kick" from Zuko goes out the window because Combustion man got knocked out by Sokka's boomerang.
LOL at combustion man being top tier in Avatar................. just stop

he wouldn't be able to beat Aang let alone Zuko,Iroh, Ozai, or Bumi and Toph one one one. 
In all of his fights with the Gaang hes had the height advantage and more or less just spams his explosions. He hardly ever went toe to toe with anyone.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 13, 2010)

Sokka hitting him with the boomerang was pure PIS.  There was no way that the Gaang would have survived otherwise because Combustion Man was destroying the entire temple!

Combustion Man from a distance can likely destroy most Avatar characters because of the little need for aim or prep. And simply shoving Zuko out of his face without even looking shows CM can handle himself close up.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 13, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Sokka hitting him with the boomerang was pure PIS.  There was no way that the Gaang would have survived otherwise because Combustion Man was destroying the entire temple!



Sokka has always had improbable aiming skills with his boomerang, it's not really PIS.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 13, 2010)

List of people Combustion man can beat from a distance
Sokka
Jet
Suki
Smellerbee
Pakku
Katara

Basically anyone who is not a bender or lacks long range attacks. Earthbenders would be able to solo CB easily as disrubting his chi only requires a blow to the head. Combustion man is a firebender and not even a master like Azula or Iroh.

Hes hardly a threat to people when hes not ambushing them


----------



## RWB (Jul 13, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> This is a joke right Zuko is superhuman now..........just stop



Zuko has been kicking around boulders weighing 2 tons+ (admittedly in free fall). He slashes through stone like nothing.
He jumps far longer and higher than any human...

Yeah, Zuko is easily superhuman, just not as massively as some.



SasuOna said:


> and then your argument for him tanking a "superhuman drop kick" from Zuko goes out the window because Combustion man got knocked out by Sokka's boomerang.



Knocked down, not knocked out, genius.


Also, logically, Sokka needs superhuman strength to actually cut through the things he does with his "space sword". If he has, he can cut several inches of steel. Yeah, that boomerang toss is starting to look nasty.




SasuOna said:


> LOL at combustion man being top tier in Avatar................. just stop
> 
> he wouldn't be able to beat Aang



Lol, yes. Not Avatar State, though. But the Avatars are god tier anyway...




SasuOna said:


> let alone Zuko,




Oh lol. One grapple->One blast meant pwnt Zuko. His dragon boost wasn't big enough to change that.

Also, let alone Zuko? End of Series Aang is massively better than Zuko, even without Avatar State, you know.



SasuOna said:


> Iroh,



Iroh has physical strength at least in the 3 ton range. He has everything Azula has PLUS close combat offense. His durability is rather unimpressive though. We also know Zuko assumed him to be the only one able to battle Ozai except Aang. 

Despite all these nice things we have nothing that proves he could deal with CM at long-range. Yeah, mid range is his and Close combat is likely his win though.



SasuOna said:


> Ozai,



Ozai is ridiculously durable and the absolute top tier behind the Avatars.



SasuOna said:


> or Bumi



Yeah, he could take Bumi with some luck, but most likely Bumi wins(Due to insane amounts of earth shoved in the way).



SasuOna said:


> and Toph one one one.



Lol no. He would still just explosion spam, she can't stop him effectively.



SasuOna said:


> In all of his fights with the Gaang hes had the height advantage and more or less just spams his explosions. He hardly ever went toe to toe with anyone.



He lolpwnt Zuko, tanked Katara, and charged right through Aang's attack.



At this point, CM>Jeong Jeong. He's Master Lotus level.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes and Toph did just dandy against him.


----------



## RWB (Jul 13, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> List of people Combustion man can beat from a distance
> Sokka
> Jet
> Suki
> ...



Lulz. He can beat the two best Waterbenders in the world, yet somehow he's not a master despite *ZHAO* qualifying for the title? 
Stop joking please. 

Earthbenders need to know about the disruption thing, if not, they simply go for overwhelming body blows- which he can either blast if they are large masses, or crush with his strength if smaller.

It's easier listing the characters he can't beat:

Ozai
Avatar State Aang
Likely Iroh
Likely Bumi  

...And that's it.

And actually, if he ambushes them, he can kill both Iroh and Bumi before they notice him.


He beats out over half of the highest Lotus members, outranks the entire Gaang bar Avatar State... yeah.


----------



## Glued (Jul 13, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> List of people Combustion man can beat from a distance
> Sokka
> Jet
> Suki
> ...




Suki, are you joking. Sokka and Toph didn't know about his sweet spot. They got lucky when fighting him.

Longshot or the those Fire Nation archers maybe, but not smellerbee nor Suki.

Katara aint got shit on Combustion Man.

Secondly, although he always had the highground, he has faced Zuko and Aang face to face. Zuko has broken a spear with his kick, but his kick did nothing to Combustion man.

He even jumped down and chased Aang and Sokka through the street. Hell he even jumped over Aang's tornado.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm amazed you assume Avatar characters are superhuman now.........Besides Earthbenders like Toph( who help up a huge Library underground) and Bumi(who knocked down a statue of Ozai) none of the other characters are superhuman.

Zuko kicking boulders in free fall is not superhuman, Zuko cutting through rock/packed dirt is not superhuman.
LOL at Sokka lifting 3 tons its explained in the show his sword is made out of a special meteorite that basically cuts through metal like butter. This is not due to his own strength.

Also once again Combustion man is not ambushing anyone in this battle. Its one on one and Azula is aware of him. Hes not surviving this if all he does is stand and spam explosions that won't effect a firebender.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 13, 2010)

If Zuko kicked him with fire I'm sure he would have been fucked up from the burns. People are over hyping him too much. 

He looked as dangerous as he did because he sneaked the main cast a lot of the time, he had the choice of range and caught them unprepared.


----------



## God (Jul 13, 2010)

I say Azula. His blasts are destructive, but a simple dodge keeps you from damage. Lightning makes it for her.


----------



## Glued (Jul 13, 2010)

Gunners said:


> If Zuko kicked him with fire I'm sure he would have been fucked up from the burns. People are over hyping him too much.
> 
> He looked as dangerous as he did because he sneaked the main cast a lot of the time, he had the choice of range and caught them unprepared.



Zuko tried punching him with fire and he just flung him aside like a little boy. Didn't even look at him.

I've seen Zuko break spears with his kicks and manhandle three Earth nation soldiers. Though not superhuman, still impressive.

Hell Zuko even knocked a guy to the ground by slightly pushing his sword a bit out of its scabbard.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 13, 2010)

Combustion man could take on the entire group alone, while Aang could handle Azula by his own. He takes this.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 14, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Combustion man could take on the entire group alone, while Aang could handle Azula by his own. He takes this.



Wasn't there good deal of PIS in that one-on-one fight tho.

Anyway I hold my earlier judgment.


----------



## RWB (Jul 14, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I'm amazed you assume Avatar characters are superhuman now.........Besides Earthbenders like Toph( who help up a huge Library underground) and Bumi(who knocked down a statue of Ozai) *none of the other characters are superhuman.*



BS. 

Iroh:
shorter



Aang:
shorter


Minimum weights for those boulders are roughly 2 tons, unless you want to claim they're made of styrofoam. Good day sir.

Even more lol at Ozai not being superhuman. His durability is way above peak-human levels.

*Avatar Characters are EASILY superhuman. Even Mai(ridiculous throwing strengthas well as piercing steel like nothing when pinning an opponent to the floor) and Ty Lee(mostly her jumps).

Just not to a ridiculous degree like most manga.*




SasuOna said:


> Zuko kicking boulders in free fall is not superhuman, Zuko cutting through rock/packed dirt is not superhuman.



His jumps are still superhuman, and yes, kicking that boulder, even in free fall is superhuman.

shorter


Heck, even Azula does impossible physical feats.


Firebenders has just as much backing for superhuman strength as Earthbenders.




SasuOna said:


> LOL at Sokka lifting 3 tons its* explained in the show his sword is made out of a special meteorite that basically cuts through metal like butter.* This is not due to his own strength.



Not really. Just that it is a special sword.

Or are we going to assume Toph's bracelet has the exact same properties? It can cut through anything?

And it was Iroh lifting 3 tons. Sokka I simply said cut through several inches of steel.

Also, Sokka is superhuman in durability. I don't see why him being superhuman in strength is so implausable.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 14, 2010)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Wasn't there good deal of PIS in that one-on-one fight tho.
> 
> Anyway I hold my earlier judgment.



Everytime they fought, Aang could fight equally with Azula so it's not PIS.


----------



## RWB (Jul 14, 2010)

If you can't see the pictures in my earlier post, just copy the links.




Cubey said:


> I say Azula. His blasts are destructive, but a simple dodge keeps you from damage. Lightning makes it for her.



A simple dodge does not keep you from knockback, though.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 14, 2010)

veget0010 said:


> Everytime they fought, Aang could fight equally with Azula so it's not PIS.



I was talking about the drill fight, she tactical won their first meeting, aang did little but run from her (more or less unsuccessfully) in omashu, got sent through a building in one move at ba sing sa and was dodge by her easily in on the DB. 

They never really had a even fight but the drill, and that had PIS in it like I said.


----------



## RWB (Jul 14, 2010)

In The Chase, he admittedly tried to run, but still fought her evenly. While sleep-deprived. And as I noted earlier, he would have won that fight if not for CIS.

DoBS was the one with the PIS. Aang has always been around the same level as Azula- well, until the end of season 3, where he was easily way above her.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 14, 2010)

Azula was fighting both Aang and Zuko at the same time in the chase. Aang being sleep deprived just goes to show how dangerous Azula is since she pushed him that entire episode to that point.
Now if Zuko and Aang fought evenly that would be a different story for PIS.


----------



## Glued (Jul 14, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Azula was fighting both Aang and Zuko at the same time in the chase. *Aang being sleep deprived just goes to show how dangerous Azula is since she pushed him that entire episode to that point.*
> Now if Zuko and Aang fought evenly that would be a different story for PIS.



or it could have been the fact Appa was shedding and Azula had a mechanical vehicle


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 14, 2010)

RWB said:


> DoBS was the one with the PIS. Aang has always been around the same level as Azula- well, until the end of season 3, where he was easily way above her.



Were are you get completely untrue things like this from? Everything before season 3 was saying the opposite of you.



Ben Grimm said:


> or it could have been the fact Appa was shedding and Azula had a mechanical vehicle



Didn't they face-off shortly on a hill at night, and ran after seeing her and the girls push pass their try at fighting at that time.


----------



## Glued (Jul 14, 2010)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Didn't they face-off shortly on a hill at night, and ran after seeing her and the girls push pass their try at fighting at that time.



toph did some bending and that is about it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm just gonna say no matter who wins It will be CM

Azula can never look as pimp as CM did.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 14, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> I'm just gonna say no matter who wins
> 
> Azula can never look as pimp as CM did.



This I'll agree with to a level.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 14, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> toph did some bending and that is about it.



More like Toph did some bending and it didn't do any good.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2010)

RWB said:


> In The Chase, he admittedly tried to run, but still fought her evenly. While sleep-deprived. And as I noted earlier, he would have won that fight if not for CIS.



They were not even. She easily beat both Aang and Zuko in that fight, if it wasn't for Katara, Sokka, Toph and Iroh Aang would of been captured.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 14, 2010)

Well Gee its considered canon that Azula is a top tier firebender below only Ozai and Iroh and I seriously doubt hes beating either of them. Take away the element of surprise from Combustion man and he would get speed blitzed easily especially since he doesn't move while he attacks.(Which would be deadly for him in an Agni Kai)


----------



## Glued (Jul 14, 2010)

He jumped over Aang's tornado.

Jeong Jeong made an entire wall of fire that blocked three ships.


----------



## RWB (Jul 14, 2010)

Platinum said:


> They were not even. She easily beat both Aang and Zuko in that fight, if it wasn't for Katara, Sokka, Toph and Iroh Aang would of been captured.



BS. She easliy defeated Zuko. As for Aang, She attacked, he blocked, until she left herself open and Aang's CIS made him not attack. After that whe took him down.

In the drill, she beat him after a close fight.




SasuOna said:


> Well Gee its considered canon that Azula is a top tier firebender below only Ozai and Iroh



Pfft. No. Nothing whatsoever about her level is canon, except her being below those two and slightly better than Zuko, who is not a top tier whatsoever(outranking only Zhao among the named firebenders of any importance).



While CM in canon is supposedly>the Gaang bar Avatar State. Them getting lucky shots are something else completely.




SasuOna said:


> and I seriously doubt hes beating either of them.




Of course not. Ozai is the absolute number one behind the Avatars, and Iroh is rather stupidly powerful as well.




SasuOna said:


> Take away the element of surprise from Combustion man and he would get speed blitzed easily



BS. He can knock a fleeing Aang down. Fleeing Aang is the second fastest character in the series.





SasuOna said:


> especially since he doesn't move while he attacks.(Which would be deadly for him in an Agni Kai)



The distance in an Agni kai is easily enough for him to fire off a blast. Azula is knocked of her feet, and gets finished off before she can recover.


I see you withdrew the "Avatar characters aren't superhuman" complaints this time.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 14, 2010)

Azula has superhuman speed feats only when shes using firebending to propel her movements just like all characters. Aang being the second fastest character in the series makes no sense since hes the only airbender in the series and its canon they are the fastest characters. Azula is capable of doing Jet propulsion while all other firebenders required Sozin's comet to do the feat.

I argued Zuko not having superhuman strength which you seemed to believe for some odd reason. Azula with firebending pushing her can easily speed blitz Combustion man who again has to stand still to attack.

Once again his blast never even knocked Zuko off his feat and he was a lot closer than Azula would be in this fight, your logic makes no sense.


----------



## Glued (Jul 14, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Azula has superhuman speed feats only when shes using firebending to propel her movements just like all characters. Aang being the second fastest character in the series makes no sense since hes the only airbender in the series and its canon they are the fastest characters. Azula is capable of doing Jet propulsion while all other firebenders required Sozin's comet to do the feat.
> 
> I argued Zuko not having superhuman strength which you seemed to believe for some odd reason. Azula with firebending pushing her can easily speed blitz Combustion man who again has to stand still to attack.
> 
> Once again his blast never even knocked Zuko off his feat and he was a lot closer than Azula would be in this fight, your logic makes no sense.



Zuko was pushed off the ledge and was hanging by a root.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 14, 2010)

because he was sooo close to the ledge and fell off -_-
No ledge for Azula to fall off and shes once again a lot quicker than him. Jet propulsion + lightning= dead combustion man


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 14, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> because he was sooo close to the ledge and fell off -_-
> No ledge for Azula to fall off and shes once again a lot quicker than him. Jet propulsion + lightning= dead combustion man



CM just stares at her.
/thread


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 14, 2010)

How is Azula going to do jet propulsion and charge lightning at the same time? She'll have been blasted or at least caught in an explosion.


----------



## Glued (Jul 14, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> because he was sooo close to the ledge and fell off -_-
> No ledge for Azula to fall off and shes once again a lot quicker than him. Jet propulsion + lightning= dead combustion man


Actually he got pushed to the other side of the ledge. Plus the fact he blasted through Zuko's fire attack.

She gets close to combustion man and then what?

Azula uses her jet propulsion to get close and the what? She would get pushed aside and I'm a firin mah lazorz time.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 14, 2010)

He didn't blast through anything Zuko reacted to his explosion just like any character has been shown to be capable of and blocked it with a fire shield. The force of the explosion pushed him back and he fell off the ledge he was already very close to essentially taking him out of the fight before he got serious.

Azula is going to kill him if she gets close to him regardless of his strength 
He can't firebend which means hes not blocking any of her attacks which are enough to kill him.

Like I said Combustion man is only effective when he has the element of surprise and at long range. The moment Azula closes that distance he get raped.


----------



## Glued (Jul 14, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> He didn't blast through anything Zuko reacted to his explosion just like any character has been shown to be capable of and blocked it with a fire shield. The force of the explosion pushed him back and he fell off the ledge he was already very close to essentially taking him out of the fight before he got serious.
> 
> Azula is going to kill him if she gets close to him regardless of his strength
> He can't firebend which means he not blocking any of her attacks.
> ...



He made a barrier and still got shoved across.

Like how Zuko's fire punch never even landed on him and he got shoved aside with his hand.


----------



## RWB (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Azula has superhuman speed feats only when shes using firebending to propel her movements just like all characters.



Her ridiculous leg strength from DoBS. Her casually kicking rocks aside without bending(a human's legs would snap like twigs), her flying off the drill at massive speed and hardly getting bruised.

All important avatar characters are superhuman. Even comical relief dude Sokka.



SasuOna said:


> Aang being the second fastest character in the series makes no sense since hes the only airbender in the series and its canon they are the fastest characters.



Comet Ozai was faster than him outside Avatar State, and arguably in it too.




SasuOna said:


> Azula is capable of doing Jet propulsion while all other firebenders required Sozin's comet to do the feat.



Ozai could obviously do it before, the expertise with which he flew clearly hints that he can do it to- the dude outdid Aang in the AIR. The lack of firepower likely meant it went a lot slower before, though.



SasuOna said:


> I argued Zuko not having superhuman strength which you seemed to believe for some odd reason. Azula with firebending pushing her can easily speed blitz Combustion man who again has to stand still to attack.




No, you claimed no avatar characters beyond the earthbenders had superhuman strength. Stop lying.

Iroh obviously has. Aang too. Zuko is implied to be physically stronger than Aang.






SasuOna said:


> Azula is going to kill him if she gets close to him regardless of his strength
> He can't firebend which means hes not blocking any of her attacks which are enough to kill him.



He blocked his own explosion at pretty much point blank without bending, and was merely knocked down. Only when he literally exploded his own head did he die.

And he can firebend in close range with his explosions. Put them two meters away from him, anyone close to him gets knocked of their feet. Or gets exploded by a close range explosion, *as he, again, can control the power of the blasts.*




SasuOna said:


> Like I said Combustion man is only effective when he has the element of surprise and at long range. The moment Azula closes that distance he get raped.



BS. He annihilates her in H2H, faces an arguable slight disadvantage at low mid range, annihilates at mid range, annihilates at mid-long range, and utterly annihilates from long range.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm going to explain to you why Avatar characters are not superhuman once and for all.
Zuko or Azula kicking or punching Rocks no bigger than their heads thrown at them by earthbenders is not superhuman. Saying that is superhuman is like saying Batman is superhuman for punching through a fireplace which is a lot more impressive.

The velocity of Earthbenders volleying the Rocks combined with the stength of a peak martial artist(A great deal of avatar characters) allows them to bust small rocks thrown at them. This is not superhuman in anyway. 

If Zuko or any character other than earthbenders ever used their own fists to kick down metal doors or bust rocks larger than themselves thats superhuman. None of the characters are superhuman.

Also Bryke stated in director commentary on the season 3 DVD that Combustion man does not know how to firebend in the conventional sense. He only knows how to focus his chi through his 3rd eye to create explosions. At no point in the show did he exhibit any fire bending ability other than his combustion ability.


----------



## RWB (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I'm going to explain to you why Avatar characters are not superhuman once and for all.
> Zuko or Azula kicking or punching Rocks no bigger than their heads thrown at them by earthbenders is not superhuman. Saying that is superhuman is like saying Batman is superhuman for punching through a fireplace which is a lot more impressive.



Batman does superhuman stuff on a regular basis due to the writers either not knowing human limits or Rule of Cool.

*Aang and Iroh lifting 2 ton+ rocks confirm superhuman strength. This is not arguable.*



SasuOna said:


> The velocity of Earthbenders volleying the Rocks combined with the stength of a peak martial artist(A great deal of avatar characters) allows them to bust small rocks thrown at them. This is not superhuman in anyway.



Rocks the size of ones head sent at a speed so high they don't even go in downward direction is something a martial artist can deal with?

Lol no. Any Martial Artist that tried that stunt would end up with crushed legs and joints. Stop denying this.




SasuOna said:


> If Zuko or any character other than earthbenders ever used their own fists to kick down metal doors or bust rocks larger than themselves thats superhuman. None of the characters are superhuman.



Aang and Iroh lifting 2 ton+ rocks. Aang being implied to be the physically weakest male main character. *Sokka's durability, Zuko's durability, Azula's durability, CM's durability are all far beyond peak human level. *


Good day sir.




SasuOna said:


> Also Bryke stated in director commentary on the season 3 DVD that Combustion man does not know how to firebend in the conventional sense. He only knows how to focus his chi through his 3rd eye to create explosions. At no point in the show did he exhibit any fire bending ability other than his combustion ability.



I never claimed he did. The ability is simply versatile- he can adjust the power of the blast, and thus use it close to himself. That's enough for him to deal with Azula.


----------

